# Roxy Roller



## Rocknrollwriter (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi!

I own a beautiful 2 year old Pitty named Roxy! We moved out of the city and now live on 1.5 acres - and she loves it! RUN Roxy Run!

It is the middle of winter here in Canada and she has developed some sort of small rash on her lower belly. No bumps, doesn't seem to be itchy, never scratching it. HELP! It almost seems to look worse than it really is (after raising 3 kids). I've read alot of the posts here and looked at lots of photos and don't really see anything like it.

any ideas?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My first though is an allergy of some sort. Have you switched her food recently?


----------



## Rocknrollwriter (Jan 18, 2013)

We did switch her but that was months ago - this has just recently occured. It is only on her very lower abdomen...almost pelvic area in the center of her body.


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Look something like this?









Thats what I'm dealing with for my girl right now. First thing I'm doing is washing everything in Dreft detergent hoping it was just an allergy from our cheap detergent.
Have you changed detergents lately, or anything else that might cause a contact allergy?


----------



## Rocknrollwriter (Jan 18, 2013)

no not at all...it actually looks like eczma that humans get. It is only in the fold in her pelvic area. I have pics on my phone and will load one up for you all to see when I get back home. I showed the girls at the groomers and they think it may actually be a heat rash or irritated skin. Roxy has a heated floor in her pen inside the garage, and a doggy door out to a 16' outdoor pen so she can go in and out as she pleases. I have a fleece blanket on the floor for her as well. Groomers say ditch the fleece and replace with cotton, they think perhaps it is holding in too much heat and she is getting irritated skin due to the heat. thoughts??


----------



## Rocknrollwriter (Jan 18, 2013)

It is dry to the touch - like dry skin and it doesn't seem to bother her to touch it. I bought oatmeal shampoo for her (soap free) and I'm going to try the old oatmeal in pantyhose trick in her bath tomorrow. What do you all think this is??


----------



## Rocknrollwriter (Jan 18, 2013)




----------

